# This forum is the greatest!



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

And do you know why? It's the members here. Back in Oct. howlin mad jack shared with us that some bad weather had messed with his haunt, and he had lost some spiders. I had some extra spiders so I sent them to him. He thanked me and I thought that was the end. Yesterday I recieved a box in the mail and to my surprise I found a really cool scarecrow head and a nice letter from howlin mad jack to say how much he appreicated the spiders. What a sweetheart!

Here are some pictures of the scarecrow head. It is so awesome. I can't wait to get started on his body. I'll post pictures when I finish it. And it's hallow inside so I can put a light inside and the eyes and mouth will glow.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

That is a great Scarecrow head!!! One of the best I've seen!
I agree I love this forum and the whole online Halloween Community

Kudos to both of you guys for being great examples of the brother & sisterhood shared by many Halloween Home Haunters!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's a wonderfully wicked head, Scareme! All he needs is a hat and glowing eyes. Oh, and a body, too:jol:

Another excellent example of how the things you do come back to haunt you - in a good way


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

wow, how nice of both you!!!  That is a fabulous head, did he make it? Kudos to you both.


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

Wow, what a wonderfully creepy piece of work and a fantastic gift. this is a true testiment to how nice people can be. kudos to the both of you. A reall sign of the Brotherhood of the Haunt.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Awesome looking scarecrow and a great story behind it.
Now if you could take that story, twist it a bit, like his good deed was repaid in a not so nice way which resulted in his current condition. You also have the start to your back story.
An all around win. Congrats to both scareme and howlin mad jack.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Cool!
I've said it before - this is without a doubt the friendliest forum I've ever been a part of. There are some really great people here.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

The Halloween Lady said:


> wow, how nice of both you!!!  That is a fabulous head, did he make it? Kudos to you both.


Yes it was made especially for Scare Me, for her thoughtful and kind nature!! She didn't have to offer anything, but she heard of a fellow haunter in need and jumped to help!!! This was just a small token of my appreciation.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Aww, way to haunt it forward!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

haunt it forward, nicely put nixie!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

A very cool prop, for a very nice lady.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Oh yeah, that head looks frightfully wonderful! The final prop should look fantastic. Nice job!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I just saw this....that is pretty sweet.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Awwwww! You guys make me feel all warm and fuzzy inside! Love you all for your kindness to fellow haunters (Scareme) and your recognition of true friends (Howlin Jack)


----------

